# Newbie needs help and advice...



## electrogames (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello all,

Yes, I am new here. I live in the great state of Pennsylvania (right near the antique capital of the world). I am in my mid thirties and am a collector/investor of all kinds of antiques and collectibles. That being said, as a kid I had a model train set, but never thought much about it. Now as I get older and collect more and more great things, I really want to buy an 'investment grade' high quality Lionel train set, most likely from the postwar era. Can anyone recommend some ideas as to where to start? I have been reading the site as a 'lurker' so I will ask some specific questions and hopefully someone can help me.

First, what would be a good Lionel set that would at the very least would hold it's value and be available in mint condition from the postwar era? I am thinking 'O' gauge would be the best option. I do know that this may cost a considerable amount.

Is it best to buy a complete mint boxed set or buy individual boxed and mint pieces and go from there? 

Second, who are the best and most reliable dealers that specialize in investment grade Lionel trains? Any recommendations are appreciated.

Any books I should be reading on this subject? Also, is there any other advice I should be seeking?

I know this is a broad post, but any help is appreciated. I thank you for your time and assistance.

Respectfully,

electrogames


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know much about "collecting", but I know enough to know that the best values are not going to be found at a dealer specializing in investment grade trains, he's going to be looking for top dollar.

Now, if you want to talk about "running" them, or "fixing" them, I can help you.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

'Lectro,

Welcome to the forum. Though Lionel did dabble in a couple of other gauges, the far majority of their postwar production was O ... the basic Lionel size that most of us know today.

You say you are a collector. A large part of the fun of collecting is the hunt itself. A great deal today is often topped by a better deal tomorrow. Unless you have a pressing need / item in mind now, I'd shy you away from buying a "mint" full set. They are "out there" (ebay would be your best venue), but you'll likely pay high market value. And, as for the idea of an "investment" ... well ... I'm not so sure that model trains are the best repository in this general down economy. No magic gains/earnings to be had here, I'm afraid.

Sorry to sound pessimistic there. But ...

Instead, you could start a collection small, acquiring a few key/fun pieces at a time. And (importantly), by delving into some "smaller" items first, you're knowledge base and understanding of the "Lionel collection" will grow in leaps and bounds, such that when you're ready to hunt down some larger acquisitions, you'll be much better informed.

To start, I would highly encourage you to pick up two books from David Doyle:

The Standard Catalog of Lionel Trains: 1945 - 1969
The Standard Catalog of Lionel Train Sets: 1945 - 1969

Together, these give detailed descriptions of Lionel's postwar offerings, item rarity, fuzzy price ranges, etc.

Also, check out these two postwar Lionel index sites ... great tools for identifying trains, accessories ...

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionelident.htm

http://www.postwarlionel.com/

Enjoy the hunt,

TJ


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Investments in trains eh, I think you missed that boat by some 50 years. Not
saying that some sweet undiscovered pieces do not turn up from time to time
they do. But as most of them are impounded into collections in mint state and
go between collectors at top prices. There is no money to made there. It is 
more of an ego thing having the best of the best or the rarest of rare. 

If you like trains get what you want, it is that simple. If you wish to make
investments, there is a thing called the Stock Market. 

Pookybear


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I do not believe their are model train items being sold at "Investment" grade. My limited understanding of the hobby is that the real old stuff (Tin Plate in think they call it) might be something for the collector.


----------



## electrogames (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

First, I thank you for responding and if anyone has anything more to add I am glad to hear (err, read) it! It is appreciated, as I am new to this realm of colelcting (i.e. model trains).

That being said, I think I should better clarify what I mean. I am not looking to per se 'invest' in trains. I understand the risk of investing in both antiques and collectibles. I am however, interested in buying more high quality pieces in 'mint' condition that will at least (or come close to) holding their value over time as a result. I understand that this forum (like most other forums on collecting) probably has their fair share of 'newbies' who come on the forum and ask about investing. By no means do I wish to come off that way, but at the same time, I do like to buy high grade/mint condition specimens for my own personal enjoyment.

Could anyone recommend any internet dealers who specialize in these kind of items and grade accurately? I don't think I will have much luck on ebay in this regard and I don't mind paying a little more from a well known dealer who is honest and trust worthy.

I do appeciate the book recommendations and if any more come to mind, please let me know. I will be sure to look these up on Amazon.com.

I thank you guys for your advice and do appreciate it.

Respectfully,

Shawn (electrogames)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, if I were buying stuff for that purpose, I'd want to actually see it before laid out the cash.


----------



## electrogames (Feb 10, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Truthfully, if I were buying stuff for that purpose, I'd want to actually see it before laid out the cash.


And I agree with you 100%. That being said, I would still need to know where to go. I live in PA about an hour from Philly, and about forty minutes from Adamstown and King of Prussia. If you ever heard of Morphy's Auctions, I have been there many, many times. 

Can anyone recommend any dealers that are honest and specialize in what I am looking for? They can either be near me or online. 

Thanks again.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

You should drop by and say hi to these people. http://www.bertoiaauctions.com/ not super close but within a 
days drive. They do hold some nice auctions that include
banks, doorstops, dolls, windup toys, Christmas ornaments and
toy trains. 

Pookybear


----------



## electrogames (Feb 10, 2013)

pookybear said:


> You should drop by and say hi to these people. http://www.bertoiaauctions.com/ not super close but within a
> days drive. They do hold some nice auctions that include
> banks, doorstops, dolls, windup toys, Christmas ornaments and
> toy trains.
> ...


Hello,

I am about 2-3 hours from that location. Thus would be a day trip for me. The site you provided looks great, as I always like to learn about new high end auction houses. For that, I thank you.

Can anyone recommend any local dealers in PA? I live in Blandon, near Kutztown/Wyomissing/Reading. I am near Adamstown and about an hour from Philly. Any collectors here local to me? Where do you buy your trains, etc.?

Kind Regards,

Electrogames


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

There are a bunch of train dealers around you see if this link works.

http://find.mapmuse.com/map/mtrain/near/philadelphia

I don't know how "reputable" they are. Hover the mouse over each square for their address.

There was one mentioned just a few months ago, I want to say it is up by Scranton I can't find it.
But who ever posted said it was like walking into a time capsule with the amount of old trains it had.
If I find it I will post it here.
Places that have been in business for a long time are not going to rip you off.

But... I would suggest you do some research on what your looking for first. 

If you know trains you could snatch something nice off Craigs list or e bay.
There are plenty of on line auctions also, but....you got to know something about what your looking for.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found the link it is up by Scranton.
This thread,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14024&highlight=train+shop

The shop has been there for a long time, he may have something hiding among the trains just what your looking for.

Though you don't really know what your looking for.
Do some homework and pick a few trains that you would be interested in.

Pittston Train Shop

(570) 602-7392
5 William St, Pittston, PA 18640


----------



## electrogames (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello,

Yes, I have heard of this train shop, as my family is originally from Hazleton, PA. I have never been there though and from what I can tell, they have very limited hours. This is located about 1.5 to 2 hours from my house. I will check them out as soon as I can call to get their confirmed hours. I think in the Summer they are open on Saturdays...not sure though.


----------



## electrogames (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello again,

I was able to look up the Pittston Train Shop and get their current hours by calling them. I got a voice message that confirmed their current hours are as follows:

Monday through Saturday 12-6PM.

I have also ordered several books as advised, on the subject of postwar Lionel trains. One good things is that I at least I am sure of the era I want to start collecting. I thank everyone for their help and if anyone has any additional help or advice I am happy to ascertain it.

Thanks again!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

another place in the scranton area. 
while there u should check out steamtown natl park. they used to have nice store at steatown mall, have since moved and i haven't been to new store

Grzyboski's Train Store

www.grzyboskitrains.com/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Electro,

Since you live in PA, you really should take the trip to Mecca ... the so-called "York" model train conventions held in York, Pa, twice a year, I think. The biggest show in the country, and perhaps in the world. Lots of specialty-item dealers ... certainly pre- and post-war stuff for you.

I think this is the proper link/show, but I'm not 100% sure. (I've never been to the York show, myself, but I know it's HUGE.)

http://www.tcamembers.org/newsandevents/york.htm

TJ


----------



## electrogames (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will attempt to go to a train show sometime this year. I am lucky to live in PA. It's a great state in my opinion (except for the property taxes); and there are a lot of great collectors here!

As for Grzyboski's Train Store, I have not heard anything about them one way or another. I have heard of them before however.

I have been reading up on Lionel Trains (postwar) and have seen some really great items. I just don't want to get taken advantage of...this is why I am researching BEFORE I buy anything!


----------

